# Tree climber dies



## ATS/TexasTree (Aug 4, 2008)

Go to 

http://www.nlrtimes.com/articles/2008/08/01/maumelle_monitor/local_news/nws14.txt

for story.


----------



## oldirty (Aug 4, 2008)

does that mean he was rappelling out of the tree with the top partly cut up?


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 4, 2008)

That story wasn't written by a tree guy. What happen? Did the top land in his lap during the cut? Did he hang it up, then climb under it? Need more details, regards nonetheless, that's too bad.


----------



## (WLL) (Aug 4, 2008)

things just dont line up in the story RIP brother


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Aug 24, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> 25-year-old dies while trimming tree
> 
> 
> by Bill Lawson
> ...



My sympathies to his family. A real tragedy.

The only thing I can make of the story is that he cut the top but did not drop it, as in maybe it was tagged and he was coming down before it was pulled over. The cut was too deep for the weight and the top fell without being pulled and hit him as he was on the way down. With a 150-200' top, that's a fair amount of tag line.

I sometimes use the technique I just mentioned, in dicey situations, but I always climb down the side opposite the pull of the tag line. I suppose if one of my guys let the tag and/or the top get away from him, the same kind of thing could happen to me. We always try to be careful, but I know that sometimes things just don't go your way.

Again, my sympathies to his family.


----------



## 046 (Aug 24, 2008)

very sad... sure would like to see a report with details..


----------



## tomtrees58 (Aug 24, 2008)

Must Of Ben A Hanger Tom Trees


----------

